# To my PHA brothers or any brothers who may have extensive "light" on the subject



## PHAm357 (Jul 24, 2013)

Brothers, good evening! I'm looking for some bros. who would love to give some good (legit) reading material on PHA history, african americans in mason history, egyptian influence on the craft. also some good spiritually & scientifically insightful things as well. I really appreciate any extended hand in this education process for me. Although Rome wasn't built in a day the skills acquired to build it were learned a little at a time each day, so I'm trying to get it in. Thanks


----------



## solomon1979 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shadow of Solomon,freemasons for dummies,idiots guide to freemasons,The Secrets of Freemasonry,Holy Blood Holy Grail, Albert Mackey, Manly P Hall James Andersons Constitutions. I haven't found anything on Egyptian masonry. If you do let me know. Look on Gutenberg and librivox. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## perryel (Jul 24, 2013)

Black Square & Compass

Prince Hall Life & Legacy

Signs & Symbols of Primordial Man 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## PHAm357 (Jul 25, 2013)

Brothers your guidance is greatly appreciated


With no understanding of "material, n physical" who can understand the "Spiritual?"


----------



## Cookboy4200 (Jul 28, 2013)

There are Masonic Sites. Lauterer, McCoy etc. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 29, 2013)

I need to get in contact with a lodge in Pensacola does anyone have a phone number



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## PHAm357 (Jul 29, 2013)

[h=1]Excelsior Lodge No. 43[/h]704 North A Street Pensacola, Florida 32501,  
Travel light Pham and i hope this helps in the furtherance of your journey.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jul 29, 2013)

My first question to you is are you a member of the phylaxis society?


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't have a car and went on the prince hall Pensacola web site and can't locate a phone number. I met a modern free guy in my apt complex but that won't help me due to my ob


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 29, 2013)

Thankyou Pham that's the closest lodge from tha house but I don't have a car. I really need a number. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## PHAm357 (Jul 29, 2013)

No bro.bruce I am not a member but it does look like something I need to start looking into. I checked out the website, looks like a wealth of light. Thanks Bro. Bruce


----------



## dejohn357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bro.  have you try to coincide the Bible with the Ritual .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Cookboy4200 (Aug 11, 2013)

There's a book my dad gave me called The Prince Hall Primer. It's a good book with lots of history in it. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------

